# Aruba beach/resort (low-rise)



## jaym (Jun 28, 2011)

We're hoping to deposit our 2012 Marriott week with II soon and have a strong preference to return to Aruba (kids at college this time).
Thinking a good time of year to visit this time would be early May. Generally good availability then?

 I'm hoping to find out a few things from Aruba pros before requesting the exchange.
 First, we wish to spend a lot more time at Eagle and Manchebo Beaches next visit. 
If not a guest at one the nearby resorts, and drive a vehicle to the beach, where can you easily park for the day, hassle-free (fees OK)?
Are there limited public parking spots along the beach access areas off the road? I assume resorts restrict parking in their lots (wife and I visited spa last trip and got to use Manchebo for a couple of hours, that worked out great...)

Also, which non-Marriott resorts, located in the low-rise area, have washer/dryer in almost all units? It seems many, such as Divi, only have limited units that contain them, such as 2 Bdrm.
What have others done when no W/D within unit, nearby laundromats, safe area, good appliances? We like to do our laundry during the week, less to pack.
Appreciate beach info and suggestions regarding quality resorts (lux?) you've enjoyed in the low-rise area, as we may consider staying there at least part of the trip. 
Although, the Marriott resorts are nice with great amenities so maybe a good plan is to split our resorts this trip. That way we'd get by with no laundry first few days in any LR resort, then go up to Surf Club....anyone done that?
thanks.

J-


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Jul 1, 2011)

Thinking a good time of year to visit this time would be early May. Generally good availability then?
*Yes, there should be good availability in May*

If not a guest at one the nearby resorts, and drive a vehicle to the beach, where can you easily park for the day, hassle-free (fees OK)?
* As there are no resorts built directly on Eagle Beach, there are many areas to park off of the road with no fees *

I assume resorts restrict parking in their lots (wife and I visited spa last trip and got to use Manchebo for a couple of hours, that worked out great...)
*Yes, parking in the lots at Costa Linda, Manchebo, Bucuti, ABC and Casa Del Mar are for guests of the resort only. There is a road that runs behind the Alhambra casino to Costa Linda with free public parking, but its usually crowded with workers' vehicles during the day*

Also, which non-Marriott resorts, located in the low-rise area, have washer/dryer in almost all units? 
*Not sure about all of the resorts, but I think the Divi Golf Villas are the only units in the low rise that have washer/dryer in the unit. Casa del Mar and Aruba Beach club definitely have laundry rooms on site with coin-operated machines, but I'm not sure about the rest of the low rise area. *

Appreciate beach info and suggestions regarding quality resorts (lux?) you've enjoyed in the low-rise area, as we may consider staying there at least part of the trip. 
*Of all the low rise resorts, Costa Linda would probably be the closest to what you are used to at the Marriott.  It's on the beach at the base of Eagle Beach. Below it are Bucuti, Manchebo, Aruba Beach Club and Casa del Mar, followed by all of the Divi resorts. Each of the rsorts are clean, but not as upscale as Marriott. Above Costa Linda is La Quinta, La Cabana and other resorts which are all across the road from Eagle Beach. The Divi Golf Villas are also comparable rooms to the Marriott, but there are nestled among the golf course and its a long walk or cart ride to the beach.

You will find the low rise area to be a different world from the high rise area where the Marriott is located. Its much more low key, with fewer places to eat nearby and the only casino being Alhambra. However, the beaches are significantly better, except around Casa del Mar where there has been a fair amount of erosion in the last year or so, but even there the beach is still wider than the Marriott. What's nice is because of the configuration of the coastline, you can go into the water by CDM where there can be nice waves, or into the water by Costa Linda where the surf is pretty calm, and its only a five minute walk in between the two. There are some top notch restaurants such as the French Steakhouse and Matthew's. There is some major construction going on right now next to Alhambra, as they tore down what was a little outdoor mall of shops which is being rebuilt, but it may not be finished by May. 
As for the resorts across from Eagle Beach, we've never stayed there so I can't comment, but again there are some good restaurants in that stretch like Chalet Suisse. *


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 1, 2011)

Costa Linda will be finished with their complete renovation of all units by this fall, I believe.  Our 3-bedroom has been renovated and is VERY upscale (I have toured Marriott).  Costa Linda has washers and dryers (pay with tokens purchased at the front desk) on every floor.  I was a resident for 7 months a couple of years ago and can tell you the washers and dryers are very efficient.  We have a spa on site as well as restaurant and across the parking lot are our tenants Eliotti's and Pizza Bob's.  Our new restaurant is starting its 3rd phase, and with luck, will be finished by next May.   The Pres. of our Board is a contractor and he is keeping pretty hands on.  As to other beaches - if you aren't staying at one of the resorts the local beach is just north of CL and you park under the trees.  We donated palapas there when the govt. had all the resorts downsize the number of palapas.  Linda


----------



## jaym (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the great responses, much appreciated info.

I looked into Costa Linda a bit and it looks like a really nice resort. And I was glad to hear that they completed renovations there, updated it. 
Funny thing I noticed in some reviews, I think it was TripAdvisor, complaints by a guest about CL owners!? The reviewer said the CL owners were smug toward "outsiders/non-owners" and made sure they knew it (really)? Seems like a lot of negative energy to expend while vacationing on "happy island", Aruba, no? Not sure if that was isolated or there is some truth to it... 
We briefly looked at the Bucuti/Tara property, not a timeshare, but it looks nice and is indicated as Adults Only. If we break up our locations that might work for a two or three night stay with remainder in a TS in low-rise or even use points, stay a few nights up at MSU....


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 1, 2011)

We stayed at Paradise Beach Villas this spring. It was a very nice resort, clean, well kept up even though it is older. The 2 bedroom units are large and the kitchens very well set up. Pools are good,  the beach is great. There were two small coin operated washer and dryer rooms on property. If you are looking for a more resort-y fee and planned activitesl, then Costa Linda and Divi would be more to your taste. If you are looking for low key and homey, then try Paradise Beach Villas.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 2, 2011)

I have met some exchangers and they commented that everyone was very friendly????  I invited them to tour our unit.  Yes it sure seems like negative energy but then you get those kind of people everywhere unfortunately.


----------

